# New Study on Hip Dysplasia



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Here is a link to a study that links increase Hip Dysplasia to lack of exercise from birth to 3 months of age.

A number of environmental factors can affect the incidence of hip dysplasia in dogs

Somewhat disputes that fast growth and over feeding are the main environmental factors that contribute to HD.


"ScienceDaily (Mar. 26, 2012) â Hip dysplasia (HD) in dogs is affected to a larger degree than previously believed by the environment in which puppies grow up. It is particularly during the period from birth to three months that various environmental factors appear to influence the development of this disease. During the puppy stage, preventive measures can therefore be recommended with a view to giving dogs disposed to the condition a better quality of life."

"Findings from previous experiments and studies from other countries have indicated that rapid growth and a high body weight are factors that increase the likelihood of developing HD. Randi I. Krontveit's research has shown that rapid growth and high body weight in the first year of the puppies' life did not result in an increased risk of HD. "

"Puppies usually live with their mother at the breeder's for the first eight weeks of their life. Several factors related to the living conditions at the breeder's were shown to have an influence on the incidence of HD. Puppies born in the spring or summer and at breeders who lived on a farm or small holding, had a lower risk of developing HD. After about eight weeks, the puppies began life with their new owner. The opportunity to exercise daily in parks up until the age of three months reduced the risk of HD, whereas the daily use of steps during the same period increased the risk. Overall, it would appear that daily exercise out in gently undulating terrain up until the age of three months gives a good prognosis when it comes to preventing HD."

Just some food for thought.

Provide as much exercise as they would do naturally, or stimulation to do so.

Avoid stairs, or pushing them to hard.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Interesting, I have thought this for years. I know a few breeders on farms/ranchers with giant breeds that run from the moment their legs can carry them. They are some of the healthiest mastiffs I have seen. Its a shame that people have come to believe not exercising a dog for a year or two is healthy.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I've seen many folks who are so worried about their growing pups they go the other way, with less exercise. This can mean more crate time and afraid to let them get real dog exercise. Whenever I've had pups here they get to run the yard and explore as soon as they are old enough. They are so much happier too.


----------



## heavyrebel (Oct 6, 2010)

JasoninMN said:


> Interesting, I have thought this for years. I know a few breeders on farms/ranchers with giant breeds that run from the moment their legs can carry them. They are some of the healthiest mastiffs I have seen. Its a shame that people have come to believe not exercising a dog for a year or two is healthy.


I've been having this debate with a client, about her Bull Mastiff puppy, for a month now.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I have always thought this. I also think the epidemic of HD is a modern form of rickets due to feeding carnivores a processed grain diet.

Some people believe kenneled dogs that can run outdoors each day are abused. I feel breeders who crate their dogs in the house everyday are the real problem. Growing dogs need sunlight, exercise and raw bones for proper bone growth.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

I have always fallen back on trying to mimic nature. 
All of my litters have the run of the place, and slowly expand their range out as their confidence grows. I feel that having siblings or playmates stimulates more exercise.

In Turkey, where my dogs the Boz come from, the pups are usually born in the village or camp, and allowed to run free. As they get over 6 months, they will follow the adults out on the shorter grazing excursions.
As full grown adults, they are said to travel up to 30-50 miles a day. Although I think that would be the extreme. But even to travel 10-20 miles a day would be something of a feat. 
It would certainly weed out weak hips.

So, back to nature. I feel it is a good reference or starting point. 
About the diet, everyone relates wild to just raw meat. But wild predators also eat the entrails of the animals they kill. In this way, they get the vegitation that the animal ate. Many birds of prey get the much needed vitamin K this way. 

Just a thought. 

I do have to agree, that besides lack of punishing selection to push to healthy genetics, we have probably altered the environmental factors that contribute to the health problems.

Just as in people, the scientist have related many of the Intestinal problems that humans face, like IBS, Colitis, etc... to living without parisites. We evolved with parisites, and now in their abscense, our bodies are atacking its own tissues.


----------



## heavyrebel (Oct 6, 2010)

I think It is important to consider, as Monster mentions, that one must consider that we have taken a LOT of nature out of the breeds, and we (humans) have revised the natural selection to fit our needs/wants v.s. what nature would have chosen. In general nature would not have chosen a giant breed to last very long, unless managed by humans. And the ones left would be the healthiest, of course. So I have to keep this in mind when advising a client about their dogs activity level. I often find my experiences and beliefs conflicting with a breeder, and for me to advise against I have to have a lot of faith in myself or experience. 

I do believe that all breeds need exercise to build bone mass, muscle strength and endurance, but again, its all about the owners beliefs and needs. 

There is also an odd phenomenon I have experienced with a few clients: some pet owners seem to either attract or create problems. Either mental or physical for their pets. I have one clients who's dogs ALWAYS have an issue. Physical or temperamentally. It is the oddest thing.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

I have followed this belief for many years.
Raise the dogs on straw and dirt and grass, no steps until 4months of age, was really happy when I saw that science was catching up to my hillbilly grandpa's teaching.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Rock, Many studies are years behind good sense. Anytime I can, I take a persons experience over the common thought.

This study will hopefully be backed up by more studies.

But either way, just keep doing what nature would do. Just makes sense to me.

Thanks


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think the no exercise theory comes from people taking large puppies out jogging. A puppy naturally walks, runs, stops to sniff, sits down, studies a bug, trots off. They don't trot at a fast pace for twenty minutes or more on cement. There is also no vitamin C in commercial dog food because it doesn't have much of a shelf life. There is vitamin C in meat, which may be one reason raw fed puppies have fewer problem than kibble fed. I didn't know about the stairs.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Maura,

I agree with you 100%.

Puppies are notorious about play then rest. Very little is sustained activity.

And the diet likely has a factor in it as well. 
I would think that if daily use of stairs could impact the incidence rate, that injuries from jumping up or down, or slippery floors would be worse.

I will not bring my pups in on our hard wood floors any more after reading this.

Thanks


----------

